

PETA wants Zynga to reconsider adding animals to Mafia Wars - dbEsq
http://kotaku.com/5522316/peta-doesnt-want-animals-in-the-mafia

======
anigbrowl
I doubt PETA gives two hoots about it, but yet again they win themselves some
free media coverage. Whatever you think of them (me: not much) they are
absolute geniuses when it comes to marketing/PR.

------
fleitz
If PETA's logic is correct, that doing something in a game increase the
likelihood of doing it in real life, shouldn't they be far more concerned
about the swelling of mafia ranks that the game should be causing?

~~~
xenthral
"Some of the campaigns have been controversial. Newkirk was criticized in 2003
when she sent a letter to PLO-leader Yasser Arafat asking him to keep animals
out of the conflict after a donkey was laden with explosives during an attack
in Jerusalem."

PETA isn't logical. The Bullshit! episode on them (and animal rights advocacy
in general) is very good.

